# Not an electrician question / circuit breaker panel door



## cda (Nov 28, 2017)

Does the code require a door to be in place for circuit breaker panels??

Code and edition section if required,
Thank you


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 29, 2017)

No, just dead front.

2014NEC 408.38
Panelboards shall be.....dead-front.


----------



## cda (Nov 29, 2017)

chris kennedy said:


> No, just dead front.
> 
> 2014NEC 408.38
> Panelboards shall be.....dead-front.




Thanks 

Is dead front as shown in the pictures?


----------



## cda (Nov 29, 2017)

Ok al gore is my friend::

panel door gives you access to the circuit breaker switches, but that's all. And that's as far as most homeowners need to go. However, to get inside the panel to install or replace a circuit breaker you have to remove the protective cover around the breaker switches, known as the _dead front cover_. The dead front cover is typically held in place with a screw in each corner. Removing the cover provides access to all components of the panel. Some panels have a separate door and cover; others have a door and cover as parts of the same unit.


https://www.thespruce.com/inside-electrical-service-panel-load-center-1824663


Still surprised a door is not required??


----------



## steveray (Nov 29, 2017)

If the panelboard is listed with a cover, then it should probably be there...Otherwise it would be modifying a listed assembly...


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 29, 2017)

Is this common to see breaker box panels without front cover doors, a lot of panels I see have a key lock on the panel door.


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 29, 2017)

The only time the door cover may be required is if the NEMA rating for the panelboard requires it - for example 3R rating.


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## ADAguy (Dec 14, 2017)

You don't want your wires and connectors ever exposed to accidental touching.
Is that your concern?
Or accidental or purposeful tripping of the breakers.


----------



## cda (Dec 14, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> You don't want your wires and connectors ever exposed to accidental touching.
> Is that your concern?
> Or accidental or purposeful tripping of the breakers.




No thought one reason the door was there, because when the panel blows up, the door would help contain the electrical event.


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 15, 2017)

Steveray has the correct answer By the way - look back a few posts....


----------

